
Study challenges conventional wisdom of how cell membranes work - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-11-conventional-wisdom-cell-membranes.html
======
sctb
This has been Gilbert Ling's bag since at least 1962!

------
Myrmornis
> Provided by: Harvard University

This seems similar to the non-peer reviewed articles you get in university
magazines promoting the research of some lab.

~~~
neuromantik8086
One of the side effects of the corporatization of modern universities is that
pretty much every scientific finding is accompanied by a PR fluff piece and
scientific journalists usually just recycle aforementioned fluff piece. :/

------
virmundi
Hopefully this leads to people actually questioning conventional wisdom. Up
next: aquatic ape!

